# mihawk and akainu vs whitebeard and marco



## badass123 (Nov 10, 2013)

fleet admiral and the strongest shichibukai vs a yonkou and 1st division commander

(whitebeard is not in his prime) 

who wins?


----------



## Sentomaru (Nov 10, 2013)

Akainu and Mihawk win.


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 10, 2013)

Akainu and Mihawk with very high - extreme difficulty imo


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 10, 2013)

Actually a good match up.

Akainu and Mihawk is the stronger team, so they'll take it with a lot of difficulty.


----------



## RF (Nov 10, 2013)

Marco and Whitebeard.

Even if you think that Mihawk/Akainu are closer to Whitebeard than to Marco, which I don't think is the case, Marco has the best fruit in the series for drawing the fight out, while Whitebeard's fruit is the exact opposite. 

Marco vs Mihawk would probably last a few days.

Whitebeard beats Akainu in a few hours at the absolute best.

If he considerds it a neccesity to end his match quick, he can beat Akainu within a few minutes with some heavy casualties (probably fatally injured), and then helps Marco take out Mihawk.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Nov 10, 2013)

Mihawk and Akainu win high/extreme diff.


----------



## Rob (Nov 10, 2013)

If the distance between WB and Akainu/Mihawk is greater than that of Marco and Akainu/Mihawk, Team WB could potentially take it. 

But Team Akainu has more firepower, from what we've seen...


----------



## trance (Nov 10, 2013)

Mihawk cuts Marco's head off then helps Akainu nuke Whitebeard.


----------



## Slenderman (Nov 10, 2013)

WB only hurt Akainu in a sneak attack when he was bloodlusted. When he wasn't he didn't hurt a single admiral. Akainu and Mihawk extreme difficulty.


----------



## Kai (Nov 11, 2013)

Whitebeard and Marco win obviously.

Why is there a need to make any excuses for Akainu when it's an established fact Whitebeard was the strongest man in the entire war? Akainu can dish out noticeable damage on Whitebeard as we saw but there's just no believable chance of him defeating Newgate one on one.

Mihawk is overrated unsurprisingly - he's like the Itachi of One Piece. I'd rate Marco higher but Mihawk's not holding his own once WB is done thrashing Akainu.


----------



## Mihawk (Nov 11, 2013)

Akainu and Mihawk win extreme difficulty.


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 11, 2013)

Kai said:


> Whitebeard and Marco win obviously.
> 
> Why is there a need to make any excuses for Akainu when it's an established fact Whitebeard was the strongest man in the entire war? Akainu can dish out noticeable damage on Whitebeard as we saw but there's just no believable chance of him defeating Newgate one on one.
> 
> Mihawk is overrated unsurprisingly - he's like the Itachi of One Piece. I'd rate Marco higher but Mihawk's not holding his own once WB is done thrashing Akainu.




What makes you think WB will be done with Akainu before Mihawk is done with Macro? Mihawk's attack are pretty lethal, I'm pretty sure Marco will hit his limit rather quickly. Akainu can hold his own against WB and deal incredible damage in return. It's probably going to end up being Mihawk and akainu against WB at the very end . Team WG wins.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Nov 11, 2013)

The thing is, Akainu has shown himself to get himself caught off guard a lot, whether its WB, Marco, Vista, and Crocodile, he allows his opponents oppenings and relies on tanking to overwhelm them.
WB is not the type of opponent that Akainu can tank, the war proved that.
I think Mihawk who shown himself to have excellent reaction, and graceful fighting style should challenge WB, while Akainu takes care of Marco, Mihawk will last long enough for Akainu to finally aide him and finish the WSM.
Either way its extreme difficulty for both sides.


----------



## Kai (Nov 11, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> What makes you think WB will be done with Akainu before Mihawk is done with Macro? Mihawk's attack are pretty lethal, I'm pretty sure Marco will hit his limit rather quickly. Akainu can hold his own against WB and deal incredible damage in return. It's probably going to end up being Mihawk and akainu against WB at the very end . Team WG wins.


The nature of their abilities for one.

What is designed longer for battle? Newgate's seismic quakes or Marco's phoenix mode with regeneration who rises again from the ashes?

Mihawk vs. Marco can be debatable in of itself who would win, but it is not debatable who would win between Whitebeard and Akainu. I'm not trying to downplay the difficulty in which it would be done, but the answer is at least established between WB and Akainu.

Furthermore, I heavily doubt Akainu's synergy with Mihawk, whom we've never seen exchange a single word to in the manga, is greater than Whitebeard and his 1st commander who he has traveled the seas with for years and considers to be like his own son.


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 11, 2013)

@saiga:  WB can't afford having a heart attack while fighting Mihawk, assuming that Mihawk will take the chance and attack. WB survived a punch from akainu to the chest when be had his first heart attack, but I really doubt he'd survive a clean hit from Mihawk. He can probably do that, but that would fuck him up as bad as akainu's hit to his face.


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 11, 2013)

Kai said:


> The nature of their abilities for one.
> 
> What is designed longer for battle? Newgate's seismic quakes or Marco's phoenix mode with regeneration who rises again from the ashes?
> 
> ...



Mihawk vs Marco is not debatable, Mihawk wins every single time no questions asked. Akainu vs WB is not debatable either, WB wins but he'll be in a super bad shape. 

It is true that Marco's fruit allows him to fight for longer periods, but his opponent is the WSS. A fight with a swordsman usually ends quickly to the nature of their attacks, super lethal. Now, we're talking about the WSS here. Marco's ability will probably able him to keep the fight with Mihawk for few hours, but marco still loses with Mihawk being in a better shape than WB when he takes akainu out.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Nov 11, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> @saiga:  WB can't afford having a heart attack while fighting Mihawk, assuming that Mihawk will take the chance and attack. WB survived a punch from akainu to the chest when be had his first heart attack, but I really doubt he'd survive a clean hit from Mihawk. He can probably do that, but that would fuck him up as bad as akainu's hit to his face.



Well I thought WB only got the heart attack thanks to Squardo's heart stab which aggravated Wb's health.  
In this scenario it's just regular old WB, I'm not so sure WB will get a heart attack.


----------



## Kai (Nov 11, 2013)

How does Mihawk beat Marco every time without question?

He's going to have to deal with Marco's continuous regeneration, and thus is more likely to be fighting Marco longer than WB deals with Akainu, who will in turn be clashing with lava and earthquakes, far more intense game enders.


----------



## RF (Nov 11, 2013)

So what if Mihawk is "pretty lethal"? Those lasers from Kizaru were pretty lethal too, and they passed through Marco's phoenix form like butter. If he actually fights this time around instead of deliberately sustaining the attacks, he's going to last much, much longer. 

This can't go either way. Marco is closer to Mihawk and Akainu than they are to Whitebeard, and even if he isn't - Marco's fruit basically lenghtens the fuck out of the fight while Whitebeard's is used to finish the fight quick.


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 11, 2013)

Marco is not a logia, which means he was hit by those lasers and it damaged him, it just he used his ability and regenerated, just so we can get rid of the illusion that  a lot of you believe which is you have to hit Marco's real body to deal him some damage, you'll always hit Marco's real body. 

How can you even question Marco vs Mihawk, one is a commander of a yonkou crew , while the other is the absolute strongest swordsman on planet earth. 

Oh and the gap between Mihawk and Marco Is bigger than the gap between akainu and WB, just felt like throwing my honest opinion about it.


----------



## Bitty (Nov 11, 2013)

This could go either way or a win for Team WB.
Whoever fights WB is going to lose high-diff but whoever faces Marco is going to win.....granted Marco will give them high-diff & prolong the fight due to the his DF which gives WB more time to win & help Marco. Even if Marco loses it's going to be whoever beat him vs WB, you know the guy with the most monstrous endurance & stamina shown in the manga, & we all know how's that going to turn out.

plus this a _team battle_.  WB & Marco's teamwork & chemistry will be off the charts compared to Mihawk & Akainu's. The Gura offense combined with the Phoenix defense. Like Sakazuki said, Marco has the best fruit in the series for drawing the fight out, while Whitebeard's fruit is the exact opposite. That's another edge they have besides having the overall strongest fighter.  This team is more deadly than people are giving them credit for. 

also since the OP didn't specify...I'm going to declare this is Prime WB we're talking about


----------



## RF (Nov 11, 2013)

How does that change any of what I said? Marco gets damaged but he regenerates.



> How can you even question Marco vs Mihawk, one is a commander of a yonkou crew , while the other is the absolute strongest swordsman on planet earth.



I'm not. Mihawk would beat him decisively 10/10 times and he wouldn't be in a near death state. The same applies to Whitebeard vs Akainu.

The problem is that one will last a lot longer than the other, because as I said numerous times in this thread; Marco is a regenerative phoenix, Whitebeard has the most destructive ability in the manga. Whitebeard will not wait for Mihawk to beat Marco after he finishes his match. No, he'll sneak up on him and perform an island splitter on his skull.


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 11, 2013)

What do you mean by WB will not be in a death state after his fight with akainu. They did have a fight and it cost him half of his brain, which is an auto defeat after couple hours:


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Nov 11, 2013)

"Whenever Marco is involved, he'd reach his limit pretty quickly and lose because he might as well not have a fruit."


----------



## RF (Nov 11, 2013)

He lost half of his face because he was so horribly injured in the first place.

They had to impede the man right off the bat with cheap tactics so that they could take him down. Whitebeard as he was at the beginning of the war wouldn't be_ that_ injured after a fight against Akainu.


----------



## Lord Stark (Nov 11, 2013)

Here's the thing Mihawk vs. Marco will last days.  WB vs. Akainu will last hours.  
Now Mihawk and Akainu are above Marco individually, but WB can down Akainu or Mihawk days before either of them can kill Marco for good.


----------



## Extravlad (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey since when Marco and WB vs Mihawk and Akainu means : Marco is gonna fight Mihawk alone and WB is gonna take care of Akainu.

It's 2 vs 2.

Not 1VS1 and 1VS1.

WB pirates has much better teamwork, they wins of course.


----------



## Kid (Nov 11, 2013)

Marco can keep Mihawk busy long enough until Whitebeard is done with Akainu.

Then they gang up on Mihawk

Marco and Whitebeard mid-high diff.


----------



## Dunno (Nov 11, 2013)

Marco is a non-factor. Akainu and Mihawk high diff.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 12, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> What do you mean by WB will not be in a death state after his fight with akainu. They did have a fight and it cost him half of his brain, which is an auto defeat after couple hours:


Whitebeard took off the medical equipment that would have kept him in better condition before the war (Marco noted it may have been why Whitebeard didn't dodge Squard's attack) and was stabbed before going into the war (also went through who knows how many other sword, gun, and cannonball injuries he took before he beat Akainu to a pulp).
On topic, this can go either way, though if Whitebeard can beat Akainu with less diff than in the manga (still going to be nothing less than high) while Marco drags out a fight with Mihawk (Marco took attacks from Kizaru and Akainu and was still going), I can see Team WB having a shot at this. But if Whitebeard suffers from his illness, it's Team Akainu's win.


Bitty said:


> also since the OP didn't specify...*I'm going to declare this is Prime WB we're talking about*


...but if it's Prime Whitebeard, then they're definitely winning.


----------



## Shinthia (Nov 12, 2013)

Team WB wins.

WB will finish his opponent a lot quicker than the other person beats Marco because of his df nature. So, WB beats his opponent then help out Marco.

besides WB is not stabbed or he have to deal with other admiral , VA and marine fodder. He would do better here.



Dunno said:


> *Marco is a non-factor.* Akainu and Mihawk high diff.



OH God . 



Lord Stark said:


> Here's the thing Mihawk vs. Marco will last days.  WB vs. Akainu will last hours.
> Now Mihawk and Akainu are above Marco individually, but WB can down Akainu or Mihawk days before either of them can kill Marco for good.



this man gets it


----------



## warismydestiny (Nov 12, 2013)

this thread is hilarious whitebeard and marco stomp even if we agree with what the fanboys are saying that mihawk is admiral level (which hes obviously not) the difference between wb and an admiral is bigger than the difference between marco and an admiral

the mihawk wank is nauseating


----------



## tanman (Nov 12, 2013)

It seems pretty clear cut to me that Whitebeard and Marco are stronger team. Marco v. Mihawk is a hugely long fight that could go either way with extreme difficulty. Whitebeard takes Akainu with high difficulty, but he has enough energy to secure the win for Marco.


----------



## trance (Nov 12, 2013)

warismydestiny said:


> this thread is hilarious whitebeard and marco stomp even if we agree with what the fanboys are saying that mihawk is admiral level (which hes obviously not) *the difference between wb and an admiral is bigger than the difference between marco and an admiral*
> 
> the mihawk wank is nauseating



I'm pretty sure Sakazuki is closer to WB than he is to Marco.


----------



## warismydestiny (Nov 12, 2013)

sakazuki and kuzan were fighting for 10 days that means theyre pretty much equal nothing in the manga ever implied that kizaru was weaker than the two of them and marco and kizaru were going at it pretty evenly oda even deliberately showed us that marco lost cuz he was distracted though i do agree that marco would of lost anyways in a prolonged fight but the difference was certainly shown to be smaller than the difference between wb and akainu


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 13, 2013)

warismydestiny said:


> this thread is hilarious *whitebeard and marco stomp even if we agree with what the fanboys are saying that mihawk is admiral level *(which hes obviously not) the difference between wb and an admiral is bigger than the difference between marco and an admiral
> 
> the mihawk wank is nauseating



:sanji                 .


----------



## tanman (Nov 13, 2013)

Stαrkiller said:


> I'm pretty sure Sakazuki is closer to WB than he is to Marco.



I'm not so certain.


----------



## RF (Nov 13, 2013)

tanman said:


> I'm not so certain.



Same here.

Otherwise  panel wouldn't make much sense to me. The teams were clearly intended to look like an even match and it definitely came off that way in the plaza so It'd be pretty stupid if all three guys on one team  were closer to the strongest on the other instead of the second strongest.


----------



## Harard (Nov 13, 2013)

Marco and Whitebeard win this obviously. Akainu and Mihawk are a lot closer to Marco than they are to Whitebeard.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm amazed at how so many people say "Team 2 *obviously* wins". Since when was this obvious?
Imo, this match is ridiculously hard to judge. I think it can go either way.


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 13, 2013)

Dunno said:


> *Marco is a non-factor.* Akainu and Mihawk high diff.



Come on dude that's just blatant trolling/idiocy/hating.

That's AK tier Marco hate.


----------



## RF (Nov 13, 2013)

Harard said:


> Marco and Whitebeard win this obviously. Akainu and Mihawk are a lot closer to Marco than they are to Whitebeard.



A lot closer? That's pushing it. How much difficulty do you think Whitebeard would have against Akainu?


----------



## Harard (Nov 13, 2013)

Probably high difficulty.

And yes, Marco is to me a lot closer to Akainu and Mihawk than they are to Whitebeard. I doubt Akainu could ever do to Marco what Whitebeard did to Akainu.


----------



## Dunno (Nov 13, 2013)

Harard said:


> Probably high difficulty.
> 
> And yes, Marco is to me a lot closer to Akainu and Mihawk than they are to Whitebeard. I doubt Akainu could ever do to Marco what Whitebeard did to Akainu.



Then do you think Marco could scratch of half of Akainu's head?


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Nov 13, 2013)

What said:


> Come on dude that's just blatant trolling/idiocy/hating.
> 
> That's *AK tier *Marco hate.



 I've got my own tier named after me now. This the proudest day of my OL life. 

Non factor may be a tad harsh. He'll be an irritant as whilst he won't be any threat, he'll consume a lot of time to put away because of his ability. 

Personally if I was managing Team Mihawk & Sakazuki I'd direct them both to simply ignore Marco and focus on Whitebeard - Marco really can't do much to the pair of them so there's nowt much point in wasting any time toying with him when they don't need to. Mihawk & Sakazuki with their combined attack powers should be able to take out WB without that much trouble if they attack simultaneously. They then focus their attention on Marco who becomes roast chicken _fast_. That's probably their best strategy here. 

Mihawk & Sakazuki take this high diff.


----------



## Teach (Nov 13, 2013)

Marco will act as a meatshield for WB, like at the war, there's nothing else he can do. But that won't be enough in this fight. Akainu and Mihawk take this eventually.


----------



## Harard (Nov 13, 2013)

Dunno said:


> Then do you think Marco could scratch of half of Akainu's head?



Akainu scratching half of Whitebeard head off was very impressive, but not as impressive people think considering the state Whitebeard was in (health wise) and the mindset he had. Whitebeard wasn't planning on coming out of the war alive; he left himself open so he could go all out on Akainu.


----------



## jNdee~ (Nov 14, 2013)

There is no obvious shit here. No one has a clear shot of being a winner.

For all we know, neither Marco nor team 1 has shown full capabilities just yet.. Well, at least team 1 IMHO.
This match-up is a toss up, but leaning towards team 1 as the series progress.


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 14, 2013)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> I've got my own tier named after me now. This the proudest day of my OL life.
> 
> Non factor may be a tad harsh. He'll be an irritant as whilst he won't be any threat, he'll consume a lot of time to put away because of his ability.
> 
> ...



If Marco decides to attack this might happen, but what if he chooses to defend Whitebeard?


----------



## November (Nov 14, 2013)

Gura Gura


----------



## Harard (Nov 15, 2013)

Battousai said:


> There is no obvious shit here. No one has a clear shot of being a winner.
> 
> For all we know, neither Marco nor team 1 has shown full capabilities just yet.. Well, at least team 1 IMHO.
> This match-up is a toss up, but leaning towards team 1 as the series progress.



Nah, the winners are pretty clear. Team 2 wins this. Whitebeard is on a whole other level from everyone else and he's got someone such as Marco who is fully capable of stalemating an admiral. I don't see how team 1 can win this, really.


----------



## Bansai (Nov 17, 2013)

WB and Marco win high diff.


----------



## Giocatser (Nov 27, 2013)

Mihawk&Akainu takes this mid-high/high diff


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 27, 2013)

So this is basically WB + Shield vs Mihawk and Akainu ... What if WB imbues Marco with his Haki + Marco's Haki, use him as a new weapon ? Shit that would be cool ... But the real answer to this battle IDK, I do get the feeling that WB should just quake, quake to death and beyond . I hate to talk about Mihawk, he just got hype and more hype(Really more) from his fans, but his feats aren't that of great . He's what ? Megaton level via feats ? My reason says Mihawk and Sakazuki and my heart says WB and Marco .


----------



## Shanks (Nov 27, 2013)

WB isn't needed here. Marco can never get hurt by team 1. That is clear as day. Marco just need to hold the both of then off for a month or so with no food and water and he wins extreme.


----------



## 2Broken (Nov 27, 2013)

Mihawk and Akainu would end up the victors in this match.


----------

